
London Police to Arrest Tweeting Looters - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/london_police_to_arrest_tweeting_looters.php#.TkFd7_IAqj4.hackernews
======
scrrr
With so much social media usage it's hard to arrest anyone that is not on g+,
twitter or fb. heh But yes, its stupid to brag about committing a crime.

